

Best places to find python/django developers - jonkawa

We're looking for python/django developers over at Analyte Media (http://www.analytemedia.com), a start up out of Chicago. We've been getting a lot of Java/C# developers responding off of CL, but are hoping to find people with a passion for python/django and some amount of real life experience with them. Any idea where these folk are hiding out on the web beyond the usual job posting boards and python dev lists? Many apologies if this has been asked before. Thanks for your help!
======
cpr
Google "Django jobs" and you immediately hit:

<http://djangogigs.com/>

<http://code.djangoproject.com/wiki/DjangoJobs>

and some other interesting links.

